# 11 months tingling arms and face when working out or running? Did all test???



## LIVINLIFE (Jun 7, 2020)

[h=2]July 2019 BOTH LEFT ARM AND LEG tingling numbness with NO PAIN then few days later my cheecks and jaw line are tingling even tounge and scalp it varys and lessens and worssens throughout the day… what could have happen I don’t lift heavy and have been working on stregething program. went to hosptial and got cleared from ct scan and blood work for being NOT IN STROKE situation. but what could this be and is it fixable without surgrey

i also relize its been 11 months now any type of lifting makes me tingle all over.
neuro got me to do brain mri … got results written report says unremarkable…
ALL BLOOD WORK ALSO GOOD CALCUIM AND B-12 AND ALL

guessing thats good? also got neck MRI small herniation but they said it isn’t causing it also got put on medicine for sermon that didn’t help

now what? he said it isnt neck related? is this possible? or is he miscordinating … he said im MS FREE and it cant be neck related… i do relize thou i wake up in morning sometimes with it… and if i lift heavy bags with my arms i feel some type of shock through arm… could this be related? 

Also did EMG AND NOTHING SERIOUS THEY SEE....

I feel it mostly when running also it pulls nerves through arm and face. I have no idea what it can be....[/h]


----------



## Jin (Jun 7, 2020)

Nobody here is likely able to help you. Especially since you’ve been to a number of medical specialists and had all those tests. 

I’d say, like any (presumably) non serious injury or issue, just work around it. 

Stop running and doing stuff that makes it worse.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 7, 2020)

I was thinking stop running too, running is hard on your body. Maybe change to swimming, cycling or stationary bike/eliptical for cardio.

I would keep seeing specialists too, until I found someone that could help me out. Sounds pretty aggravating.


----------



## CJ (Jun 7, 2020)

My best guess is that you're in mid-mutation, soon you'll be an X-Men.

Sweet!!!  :32 (1):


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 7, 2020)

Go to a chiropractor. It still amazes me what these guys/gals can do for issues that doctors can't figure out. Your spine and neck hold a lot of tension. Its worth a try anyway. Nothing to lose


----------



## joeyirish777 (Jun 7, 2020)

definitely keep seeking out medical professionals. I didn't have that issue, but I was in a similar situation where I went to doctor after doctor and none could figure anything out.

in the mean time you can try cycling instead of running. 

additionally any habits and foods that reduce inflammation will probably help since it sounds CNS related. more the merrier.


----------



## LIVINLIFE (Jun 7, 2020)

I mean cycling it makes arms and legs numb, and everything is triggered by some
type
of workout or force.

blood levels were
good, everything was good i just dont get why it comes when working out.... makes 0 sense and doctors said it cant be NECK related if goinf to face..... and blame it on anxiety or some sort


----------



## LIVINLIFE (Jun 7, 2020)

Also this is my mri i already knew about this way before it even got to this....

FINDINGS: There is a normal cervical lordosis. The craniocervical junction and C1-C2 articulations are within normal limits. No bone marrow, ligamentous or paravertebral muscle edema is currently identified. The cervical spinal cord has a normal appearance.
C2-C3: The disc is normal. The canal and foramina are patent. C3-C4: The disc is normal. The canal and foramina are patent.
C4-C5: There is a disc osteophyte complex predominating centrally to paracentrally on the right with slight central stenosis. There is uncovertebral and facet arthrosis with slight right foraminal stenosis.
C5-C6: There is a shallow disc osteophyte complex and slight central stenosis. There is uncovertebral and facet arthrosis with slight right foraminal stenosis.
C6-C7: The disc is normal. The canal and foramina are patent. C7-T1: The disc is normal. The canal and foramina are patent.
IMPRESSION:
No acute abnormality. Normal cervical spinal cord. Disc osteophyte complexes and slight central stenosis C4-C6 predominating centrally to paracentrally on the right C4-C5. Slight right foraminal stenosis C4-C6


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 7, 2020)

I would go post this on: https://www.reddit.com/r/AskDocs


----------



## joeyirish777 (Jun 7, 2020)

I dont know if there's anyone on the board who can comment on your spine. however when I mean CNS, i mean a cns issue that could be anywhere in your body... from your blood brain barrier, to your spine, to the nerves in your feet. you would be really surprised how things on the opposite ends of your body affect the others. like BSP said a good chiropractor might be able to narrow this down.


----------



## LIVINLIFE (Jun 8, 2020)

Let me see what i will
do.... been like this over a year now and so annoying with the numbing bs


----------



## LIVINLIFE (Jun 10, 2020)

Anyone else


----------



## DOOM (Jun 10, 2020)

I had a pinched nerve in my back/shoulder once. It caused my hand and fingers to go numb for over three months. The pain felt like a electric shock that ran through my armpit and down my arm. It gave me a constant crazy pump but just in one arm. It took a while but went away on its own.


----------



## LIVINLIFE (Sep 18, 2020)

Well... mine is face numbing and cheecks and all that not only fingers


----------



## dk8594 (Sep 18, 2020)

A good massage therapist ( not one who helps you relax, but actually gets deep in the tissue) may help as well.


----------



## Beserker (Sep 21, 2020)

Shock therapy maybe...  Tens? Worth a shot at this point.


----------



## LIVINLIFE (Sep 21, 2020)

Yes....
tryed both

how can it be traveling so much up and down..... specially after activity


----------



## lfod14 (Sep 28, 2020)

LIVINLIFE said:


> Yes....
> tryed both
> 
> how can it be traveling so much up and down..... specially after activity



I also have a tingling problem that seems to be connected (or made worse) when I do cardio. 10-15min on something like an elliptical or stairmaster and it's tingle city in the arms and legs/feet. Rest of the time it's a very mild one but enough to be annoying. Next Chiropractor visit I'll bring it up and see if he can do anything. I was recently EKG'd for it when I told my doc about it and that showed fine as well. I don't think the mainstream docs are capable unless one of their toys can figure it out for them. Next stop I think may be acupuncture.


----------

